# HCA vs. IHC



## SusieC (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi - 

I am new to the havanese world, and was wondering what the differences between the HCA and the Independent Havanese Club are? 

Thank you!

Susie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

From what I understand, the IHC is not affiliated with the HCA, but a group of breeders that didnt' agree with all policies of the HCA, so they formed their own 'club'. More focused on "pet" breeding than the "show" aspect, from what I understand reading their website.

I would check out each breeder individually for health testing, lines, etc. and not just rely on whatever 'club' they are affiliated with. Although, most with the HCA do abide by health testing standards, I am not sure what the standards are in the IHC, so I would ask the breeder themselves.

Kara


----------



## SusieC (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Kara!

Susie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have no idea what the differences are since I've never looked into the IHC, but the HCA is the Havanese Club of America and is the only AKC-recognized parent club for Havanese.

The HCA is a large organization fueled by many dedicated, hard-working volunteers and requires all members to be endorsed by at least two other members (of two years of membership or more), and you must agree to abide by a Code of Ethics, too. There is much more information on their web site www.havanese.org, too.

There are a few of us that are members of the HCA here. I am one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Susie if you really want some confusion try to figure out The Havana Silk Dog Association Of America. Very divisive stuff. There are always people not happy with the status quo. Quite often upper managers of one organization will disagree with certain principals and leave to form their own group.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I went to an IHC funday about a year ago. It was a lot of pet owners but they were very friendly! I know some of the do show though. I am not sure about health testing or any requirements but they do have a lot of fun days back in the midwest! I would recommend you search some of the what to look for in a breeder threads.

Amanda


----------



## avonleahavanese (Mar 20, 2008)

I belong to both clubs. HCA is the official AKC-recognized breed club, and IHC is indeed a group of Havanese owners who started a club devoted to sharing information for ALL Havanese owners - much like the Havanese Forum. They are not mutually exclusive organizations, as IHC isn't trying to replace AKC; in fact, many IHC members are members of HCA and have AKC dogs. Membership in HCA has become difficult, if impossible, to obtain lately. I know of very respected, breed-dedicated people who applied for membership and were denied. In fact, at the HCA Nationals in 2006, every single applicant for membership was denied! That is one reason IHC was formed - to welcome people who want to participate in all things Havanese.
Phyllis


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SusieC said:


> Hi -
> 
> I am new to the havanese world, and was wondering what the differences between the HCA and the Independent Havanese Club are?
> 
> ...


I'm a member of the HCA but I'm also on the IHC yahoo list. The people on the IHC list seem friendly and there are breeders as well as show people. The HCA is the parent club and is recognized by AKC. The ICH had their reasons for starting up but it's a new day with the HCA and that's a great thing! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

